#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-08-01
<vixtal-epi> alguien atiende el negocio?
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-08-03
<kelms> hi there
<signalnine> hey
<signalnine> So we're thinking about having a more regular Linux meetup thing at Quelab
<signalnine> seems like there's a reasonable level of interest
<kelms> good
<signalnine> probably September
<signalnine> for the next one
<kelms> I like to be there
<signalnine> I'll let you guys know when we have a date nailed down.
<tritium> Good evening.
<kelms> hi there
<tritium> Hi, kelms.
<tritium> How are things?
<kelms> signalnine was saying that quelab wants to have another linux meetup
<kelms> maybe in sept
<tritium> Sounds good.  I've not been there, but it sounds like something good.
<tritium> I'm back on IRC after some time away.  I'm now running screen + irssi on the debian install on my Seagate Dockstar.
<tritium> Not a bad little 8 Watt system!
<signalnine> nice
<kelms> the last one had about 15 people
<tritium> That's good.
<tritium> Canonical sent me a table runner and banner for the LoCo, in case we ever go to a conference or trade show.
<kelms> good
<signalnine> lately I've been moving away from irssi+screen to this thing: https://github.com/andyherbert/WebIRC/tree
<signalnine> which is basically irssi+screen but web-based.
<tritium> Ah.  And some others were trying tmux + weechat.
<signalnine> I've heard good things about bip
<tritium> I have too.
<tritium> Good night, all.
<kelms> goodnight
<vixtal-epi> acabo de copiar una libreria a la carpeta \usr\include y cuando compilo el programa me dice que la libreria no existe. Alguna posible solución???
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-08-04
<genfool> o/
